# Darkroom - Photoshop - Darkroom.



## Artemis (May 17, 2005)

Okay...well...story is...always see good old Terri post here and I had to give it a try, so shes my inspiration this time.

Simply...I did something very odd in my photography lesson a while ago, and I would like to share the exerperience with you guys.

Firstly, I developed this image in the darkroom from my negative.







Not great I know...but I then scanned the picture, and I edited in photoshop.

I cut out the seegull, and doubled it up many times around the image, and then adding a blueish tint to the entire picture.
I also made the birds bigger and smaller, adding more/less contrast to make them appear at different distances..






Finally, the part that is soo sexy  I inverted the image, so its...in its own sense, a negative, and then I printed it on normal white paper.

Placing this ontop of photographic paper in the darkroom, I managed to make a picture in the darkroom of the photoshoped image, and this, my beautiful photo forum people, is the result.






I thank you all for reading, and I prey for comments.

I bid you adue...


----------



## bouncing_around (May 17, 2005)

Wow! Attack of the birds! It looks almost lifelike!


----------



## terri (May 17, 2005)

I'm proud to be your inspiration, Arty....  :thumbup: 

I must admire your end result here.   Totally surreal, so you know I'm all over that.    So - this final image is on darkroom paper...?  I would _love_ to have watched your process here!   I'll forgive the PS since you ended up back in the darkroom and the results are so cool.    :mrgreen: 

Great work, very imaginative.


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2005)

terri said:
			
		

> I'm proud to be your inspiration, Arty....  :thumbup:
> 
> I must admire your end result here.   Totally surreal, so you know I'm all over that.    So - this final image is on darkroom paper...?  I would _love_ to have watched your process here! I'll forgive the PS since you ended up back in the darkroom and the results are so cool. :mrgreen:
> 
> Great work, very imaginative.



Thanks hehe, and its soooo easy to do, if you want ill talk you through it, but if I can do it terri, theres no doubt you can


----------



## terri (May 18, 2005)

meh.      Playing around in PS isn't really my cup of tea, but I can sure appreciate it when others do good work with that program.    I hope you find some more stuff like and post it for us!


----------



## Big Mike (May 18, 2005)

Interesting process...very imaginative.  Nice work.


----------



## sillyphaunt (May 18, 2005)

That's amazing! i would never have thought of that.. I'd be interested to see more!


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2005)

once I finish my exam I may play around with this technique some more, its...fun


----------



## ferny (May 18, 2005)

That is seriously freaky. It's got some eerie and unnerving effect going on there. :shock: :crazy:


----------



## Artemis (May 18, 2005)

LOL...didnt expect that kinda response..? the merging of the two opposites? guess that is freaky..


----------



## ksmattfish (May 19, 2005)

sillyphaunt said:
			
		

> I'd be interested to see more!



Me too!  I think you are on to something here.  Explore it further.


----------



## Artemis (May 20, 2005)

ksmattfish said:
			
		

> Me too!  I think you are on to something here.  Explore it further.



When I get my own darkroom up and running I will!


----------



## GrAsS (Jun 21, 2005)

dont know why but this image makes me think about a propaganda poster for the allies where you see a whole heap of them bombers, this looks so much like that poster, only here its seagulls


----------



## Artemis (Jun 22, 2005)

GrAsS said:
			
		

> dont know why but this image makes me think about a propaganda poster for the allies where you see a whole heap of them bombers, this looks so much like that poster, only here its seagulls



Ill take that as a compliment


----------

